# x hängt mit sound

## quadbass

Sobald ich meinen user in die audio gruppe hinzufüge, hängt sich X beim starten auf. Wenn ich ihn wieder entferne funktioniert alles wunderbar und er meckert natürlich, dass er keinen Zugriff auf /dev/sound/mixer hat. Woran könnte das liegen?

Ein Linux ohne Sound macht nicht gerade viel Spass...

----------

## meyerm

Was fuer einen Sounddaemon nutzt Du denn? Welche Soundtreiber? Was sagt Deine XFree86.log.0 und die .xsession-errors?

----------

## quadbass

Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich gar nicht welchen Sounddaemon ich benutze. Bei den USE Flags stellte ich aber "-alsa esd" ein. So das es wohl esd sein wird. Ich habe auch Gnome installiert, bei dem der esoundd schon dabei ist (soweit ich weiss).

Den Onboard-Soundsupport habe ich direkt in den Kernel eingebaut. Beim booten erscheint folgendes:

Via 686a audio driver 1.9.1

(schnipp)

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec

Die XFree86.log.0 sagt nichts ungew[hnliches, der letzte Eintrag hat nur was mit der Maus zu tun.

Die .xsession-errors find ich nicht.

Ich hoffe diese Angaben helfen bei der L[sung des Problems

----------

## meyerm

 *quadbass wrote:*   

> Den Onboard-Soundsupport habe ich direkt in den Kernel eingebaut.

 

D.h. Du nimmst OSS und nicht Alsa. Funktioniert denn der Sound im Kernel prinzipiell? D.h. kannst Du z.B. mit mp3blaster o.ae. Sound auf der Konsole abspielen?

 *quadbass wrote:*   

> Die .xsession-errors find ich nicht.

 

Die muesste in dem Home des Benutzers liegen. Sie enthaelt dann die Fehler, die auftreten nachdem X bereits korrekt gestartet ist.

Stehen im dmesg oder /var/log/everything/current ungewoehnliche Sachen? (Falls Du metalog nimmst nicht vergessen vorher ein kill -10 an den Masterprozess des Logdaemons zu schicken)

----------

## quadbass

Gerade hab ich was seltsames festgestellt:

Wenn ich xmms als root starte, funktioniert der Sound über das OSS Plugin problemlos. Sobald ich jedoch den Sound mit esd ausgeben möchte, hängt das System wieder.

Also scheint es an esd zu liegen.

Wie und wann wird esd denn gestartet? Und wo konfiguriert man es?

 *Quote:*   

> Stehen im dmesg oder /var/log/everything/current ungewoehnliche Sachen?

 

Ich benutze sysklogd und das Verzeichnis everything existiert nicht.

----------

## meyerm

 *quadbass wrote:*   

> Wie und wann wird esd denn gestartet? Und wo konfiguriert man es?

 

Hmm, da muss ich passen. Ich bevorzuge artsd.  :Smile:   Es gibt aber ein esd Verzeichniss in /etc/ (zumindest entnehme ich das dem ebuild). Was genau aber da jetzt konfiguriert werden muss, weiss ich leider nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich benutze sysklogd und das Verzeichnis everything existiert nicht.

 

Ah, auch interessant. Ich dachte, dass waere einfach eine gentoo-Eigenart die Logs so anzulegen. Scheinbar aber ist es mehr eine metalog-Eigenschaft. Naja, beim syslogd unter Suse gab es immer die /var/log/messages.

----------

## quadbass

 *Quote:*   

> Naja, beim syslogd unter Suse gab es immer die /var/log/messages.

 

ah richtig, den gibt es. Das einzig auffällige hier wäre:

 *Quote:*   

> Assertion failed! buffer != NULL,via82cxxx_audio.c,via_dsp_write,line=2308

 

Was das zu bedeuten hat weiss ich allerdings nicht.

Wenn ich, bevor ich X starte, als root esd in der Konsole starte, funktioniert sogar X obwohl mein Benutzer in der Gruppe audio ist. Ich kann dann auch über esdplay waves abspielen lassen, nur höre ich nichts, ausser den Pieptönen beim Start von esd. Mit OSS funktioniert alles prima.

Das ist natürlich doof, weil durch diesen Workaround eine ganze Konsole durch esd belegt wird und ich trotzdem nichts höre. Er hängt sich halt nur nicht auf  :Sad: 

Wer benutzt denn esd und kann mir sagen wie er es eingerichtet hat? Wann und wie es zum Beispiel gestartet wird. In der Dokumentation steht ja absolut nichts darüber drin.

----------

